# storing blower outdoors during winter season?



## wantboost (Aug 5, 2014)

i dont have space in my garage. can i leave the blower outside covered with a bbq cover or tarp. or will it rust quicker and or cause hard starts?


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

I keep mine outside all year long, coverd. As long as it's covered and stabil in gas it will be fine. I always add stabil to the 5gal gas can every time I fill so all my machines are good to go. 


-efisher-


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Two things.. If left outside and covered it really should have some way for the air to circulate. A very simple tiny shed made of a couple pallets with a tarp thrown over it would be ideal. Second is if it is exposed and people can see it a big heavy chain or cable should be used to secure it.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Rust spreads more quickly as the temperature rises, so storing it outside in the cold is probably better than in a warm garage as far as rust is considered.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I used to leave one of my big blower outside during the winter-I hated having to pull the car out of the garage to get to it.

I used to throw a big pallet on the ground and back up onto that.I came out and found the tires frozen to the ground a couple of times-didn't like.

Bought a nice,heavy barby grill cover and it fit perfectly over the machine.No problems all winter.Don't remember exacly what the cover was made out of,but snow and ice really didn't stick to it.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

For 3 Winters I kept a lawn tractor outside under tarps. The first Spring I noticed more rust on the undercarriage than I cared for. Second Winter I laid a tarp down on the ground and that was much better.

I like the pallet idea.

I have a bbq grill on the side of my house now and the cover partially blew off during a wind storm last week. As I went to straighten it out, it ripped right down the middle. I'd look for a good one...Vinyl or Neoprene?


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I use a snowblower cover that I got from Menards. Kind of the same material as a grill cover but shaped to fit snugly over a snowblower.


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

The key is to let air in, keep moisture out and dry... this works well for me...









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

something to set it on like a half sheet of plywood , and a universal snowblower cover should keep you out of trouble, just remember to completely service the machine in the spring.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

This ought to work.
Two-Stage Snow Thrower Cover


----------

